

Air France 101: How to Deal with Indians - bananamama
http://jayharishshah.blogspot.sg/?m=1

======
hobs
Wow. After reading through the original letters and explanations, just wow.

They better have a damn good explanation, besides "WE ARE REALLY RACIST AND
TAKE ADVANTAGE OF OLD PEOPLE." which seems to be the one I am seeing now.

